

Magnetic tape to the rescue - nealabq
http://www.economist.com/news/technology-quarterly/21590758-information-storage-60-year-old-technology-offers-solution-modern

======
creeble
"Of the 50 petabytes of data held on hard disk, however, it loses a few
hundred terabytes in the same period."

Wha? Loses?

